# Finished my Beretta M9A3 mods!



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

I have added new lok grips, new torx grip screws, the rail mount flashlight, and added olive drab green colorfill to the slide markings myself. Thoughts?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

That's great, I love it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thoughts? Looks fantastic...wish I had one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool.

If they had made OD Green originally, I may have bought one in that color.

Here is mine:


----------



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

desertman said:


> That's great, I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Thoughts? Looks fantastic...wish I had one!


Thanks! I hope you can get one at somepoint. I saved up for awhile.


----------



## ApolloRising (Nov 27, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool.
> 
> If they had made OD Green originally, I may have bought one in that color.
> 
> Here is mine:


I'll tell you what. I was very torn between getting the fde beretta and the od green, because I must admit the fde version is pretty sleek. But the deciding factor was I do not have any od green pistols while I do have 2 fde colored pistols. So I bought this one to stand out a bit.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I like 'em both!!


----------

